# Starved Golden Ret. x at Adams County Dog POund, West Union, OHIO



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bound to be high kill


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very High Kill..*

Adams is a very High Kill Shelter.

They are in one of the poorest counties in Ohio and very rural.

This is the pound that had a sewer back-up months ago and it was never really repaired. The conditions there are horrible.

There was a great person working there who TRIED so hard to get the dogs rescued-well she got booted out. The people there now, just don't seem to care if the dogs live or not.

My heart breaks for any dog there. They have LITTLE if any adoptions.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How could we get this dog out of there?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AquaClara.*

We'd have to have a rescue for him to go to and then boarding and work out a transport for him. I might know someone who could pull him.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heard from one of the Golden rescues today.*

Heard from one of the Golden rescues today.

They think that this beautiful dog could be a Lab/Redbone coonhound mix, so
I e-mld. Lab Rescues and Coonhound Rescues.

Praying someone rescues him and all the others at Adams County Dog Pound.
The poor animals there should need a miracle and a Guardian Angel-they aren't exactly rescue friendly.


----------

